# How to set Up Rogers Email on Ipod Touch?



## Ottawaman

*Solved see post #3​*
Does anybody know how to set up rogers email on the Ipod Touch?

I have google mail and .mac mail working.
The ipod is JB'd, v 1.14.

So far I have already attempted..

when tapping on mail on the ipod touch it gives me a list of mail providers...I tap on other...

Then it gives me 3 headers...IMAP-POP-EXCHANGE...

I tap on *POP* and proceed to enter my info

Name- My Name

Address - My email address

Description- Leave as is.

Then under Incoming Mail Server:

Host name: pop.broadband.rogers.com 

User name: my email address ([email protected])

Password: My email password.


Now for Outgoing Mail Server

Host Name: smtp.broadband.rogers.com 

User name says optional (I tried leaving it blank and also putting in my email address again)

Password says optional....so I left it blank and tried my email password...


I then tap on save.


It does not seem to be working, does anybody know what I am doing wrong? 

SSL is not checked.

On advanced I am not sure what the port should be set as.

Help Index

Apple - Support - iPhone - Mail Helper

Hopefully this will help out others too.


----------



## carlitoj

*Use the Yahoo Settings*

I setup mine using the Yahoo settings since Rogers converted all the emails to Yahoo emails a while ago.

Carlo


----------



## Ottawaman

Ok I got it working.

Here is the info for others to follow.
In Ontario as of July 8, 2008


Incoming Mail Server Type: POP3 
Incoming (POP) E-mail Server Name: pop.broadband.rogers.com 
Incoming Mail Server Port:* 110 *
Outgoing (SMTP) E-mail Server Name: smtp.broadband.rogers.com 
(SMTP Authentication Required)*
Outgoing Mail Server Port:* 587 *
*To send e-mail with Rogers Hi-Speed Internet, your e-mail program (such as Microsoft Outlook Express) needs to be SMTP Authentication enabled.


SSL off in advanced for incoming and outgoing

http://downloads.rogershelp.com/UG/User_Guide.pdf


----------



## Ottawaman

BTW,
Whilst in Mail's inbox view, sliding your finger from left to right on a message the 'delete' button will appear. This also applies in the list view of the Videos application.


----------



## g.c.87

carlitoj said:


> I setup mine using the Yahoo settings since Rogers converted all the emails to Yahoo emails a while ago.
> 
> Carlo


I've known this for a while. What I was wondering was if you could use the yahoo IMAP with push email...


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Well, first you lure the Rogers email into thinking that it has won a brand new iPod Touch, then you tell it it needs to buy a Macbook to claim the Touch.

Oh, I see, nevermind


----------



## Ivriniel

Danke, Ottawaman. 

I was able to send but I couldn't receive.


----------



## Ottawaman

Nichts zu danken


----------



## ps1

*thanks helpful post works for me <eom>*

.


----------

